# Brand new Toro 826OE - Squeaking reverse



## Xcessiv (Dec 30, 2015)

Hello guys,

Brand new Toro 826OE owner, pretty happy with the blower except for the light squeaking in reverse. 

I tried adjusting the traction cable, but to eliminate the noise I have to excessively loosen the traction cable (spring length to 1.7-1.8 inch versus the recommended 2.2), to a point where the cable is literally hanging loose when idling. The snow blower still goes forward and reverse, but I don't think that's normal and could be related to something else (friction wheel)? If it's the friction wheel, I can't find any external adjustment and there is nothing related to it in the manual.

Thanks!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Where is this noise coming from exactly???????


----------



## Xcessiv (Dec 30, 2015)

Hard to tell, I didn't open it, coming from inside. 

Here's a video when engaging reverse and the traction spring is matching the specs (2.2 inch):


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

I got sound but no pic.


----------



## ztnoo (Nov 26, 2015)

Ditto


----------



## Xcessiv (Dec 30, 2015)

It's intentional since there's nothing to see (I'm only engaging reverse).


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

well the only thing we hear is the motor running. so that does not help us out 1 bit.:facepalm_zpsdj194qh:facepalm_zpsdj194qh


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

well I guess you better crack that puppy open then.k:k:k:


----------



## Xcessiv (Dec 30, 2015)

You can't hear the light squeaking?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Xcessiv said:


> You can't hear the light squeaking?


All I hear is the motor. if I could here it which I can't. I would need to see the general area. it could be something totally different. and I am not up to speed with those new fan dangled TORO'S. I am from the old school. which was 1971-1995.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

i cant hear any light squeaking either......but i think my dog may have ?:icon_whistling:


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

We are trying to help you out here. never mind the wise cracks we sometimes make. it has nothing to do with you. we like to have some fun every now and then. that and I think some of these guys have started out their new years eve party a little early.:icon_whistling: but in order for us to get a full and better handle on this problem. we need more than 13 seconds of blank screen with a motor running. it could even be a bushing rubbing on a shaft. or the cable rubbing on something. you don't even have to say a word if that suit's ya.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to the forum Xcessiv



yup, me too. No squeak. Might be the combination of your camera and our cheap computer speakers, well at least mine are :facepalm_zpsdj194qh

Maybe if you put a cardboard box over the engine when you try to record to muffle the engine some ????

Even though it's new rather than take it back to the dealer I think popping the bottom cover off (2,4 or 6 bolts) and taking a look would be a good idea. Might just need a squirt of oil on a chain, bushing, ... ?


_Edit: Agree with Zavie below. Something engaging but no squeak.

.

_


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

I hear something at the 10 second mark but it sounds like a normal engagement of the traction pulley to me.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

That is what the noise is. when it gets engaged. I should have figured that 1 out from the start.:facepalm_zpsdj194qh:facepalm_zpsdj194qh


----------

